# 65 GTO Inner Package Tray



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Need some help on what to do about repairing or replacing the inner package tray on my '65 GTO. While doing some other cleanup and minor repair work, I had to climb into the trunk axle hump area, and discovered that the package tray bracing, (rear section of the package tray under the window/trunk filler panel), is very rusty and needs some attention. I found replacement sheet metal panels on Tamraz and Year One, but for 66-67 Chevelle (see attached pic). Does anyone know if this would fit my '65 GTO? I'm ok with making slight mods if this would work. I not, does anyone have any suggestions on where I could find a replacement inner package tray?


----------

